# Was macht die Libelle?



## heiko-rech (13. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe heute ene Mosaikjungfer beobachtet. Sie hat eine sehr geringe Fluchtdistanz und ich konnte ein Verhalten beobachten, dass ich so noch nicht gesehen habe:

Die Libelle landet meist "hochkant stehend" an einem Stein, dann drückt sid den Hinterleb an den Stein und fliegt wieder weg. 

Das hat die eute Nachmittag während der ganzen Stunde gemacht, die ich sie während meiner Arbeiten am Teich beobachtet habe.

Was hat die Libelle da gemacht?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

Hallo Heiko,

mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit hat die Libelle Eier gelegt.

Guck mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/151


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

Hallo,

 am Stein?

Ich hatte auch den Verdacht, dass sie das macht. Aber bisher ging ich davon aus, dass sie das an Pflanzen tun und nicht an Steinen.

Wie groß sind die Eier dieser Libellenart? Ich konte nämlich nichts entdecken. 

Oder sie hat es am Stein einfach nur versucht und dann erst festgestllt, dass es keine Pflanze ist

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

Hi,

tja - die Frage werden wir wohl nicht klären können. Bei mir hat sie es neulich auf einem trocknen, bemoosten Stück Holz neben dem Teich gemacht. Einige Arten stechen Pflanzenstengel an, andere lassen die Eier direkt ins Wasser plumpsen. Es gibt verschiedene Methoden.


----------



## Conny (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

Hallo,

ich habe die Rebwurzel aus dem oben zitierten Foto heraus genommen und untersucht, ich konnte nichts entdecken. Im Wasser darunter lauerte eine Libellenlarve . Ich werde morgen nochmal nachschauen, ob etwas zu sehen ist. Unsere legt auch Eier in den Zaun


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

Hallo,

Holz und __ Moos etc. kann ich ja nachvollziehen. Mich wunderte halt nur der Stein.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## elkop (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

bei mir hat sie das mit dem stein auch gemacht. allerdings konnte ich tags darauf beobachten, wie sie im flug ein ei ins wasser plumpsen ließ. war ihr halt doch irgendwie komod, gleich im flug das eierlegen zu besorgen *grins*


----------



## Conqueror (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

Hallo,

"Libelle am Stein" konnte ich hier auch schon beobachten. Die hatte am Ende des Körpers sowas wie eine kleine Greifzange und hat damit am Stein rumgegrabscht. Übrigens war das laut Bestimmungsbuch eine blaugrüne Mosaikjunger, und zwar ein Männchen! 

Die Männchen sind am ganzen Körper schwarz/grün, während bei Weibchen das grün nach hinten in blau übergeht.

Weibchen haben wir hier auch, und die legen brav ihre Eier ins Wasser - so wie man das erwartet 

Ciao,
Hans


----------



## Conny (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

Hallo,

 Hans. Da könnte man ja tiefschürfende Theorien aufstellen, warum diese Männchen das tun


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

Hallo zusammen,

was das Mänchen da vermutlich am Stein macht ist folgendes:

__ Libellen verfügen als einmaliger Fall bei den Insekten über sekundäre männliche Geschlechtsorgane in Form eines Begattungsapparates.
Dieser befindet sich ganz vorne auf der Unterseite des Hinterleibes,
während die primären Geschlechtsorgane mit dem Samenausführgang
fast am Ende liegen. Das Männchen muss also vor einer Kopulation
zuerst sein Sperma in eine Samenblase des Begattungsapparates über-
tragen. Dies geschieht, indem es seinen Hinterleib nach unten krümmt
und die Geschlechtsöffnung nach vorne zum Kopulationsorgan führt.
Quelle

Gruß
Andy

edit by Frank: Quelle eingefügt


----------



## elkop (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

chapeau, andy. hast du super erklärt. danke.


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

Danke Elke,

ich habs natürlich auch nur mal gelesen
auf der meiner Meinung nach schönsten
Libellenseite im Netz: http://www.libellen.li/

Selber war ich ja noch nie eine Libelle
und kann mit eigenen Erfahrungswerten 
leider nicht dienen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## elkop (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

 naja, wir alle haben uns das, was wir wissen, irgendwie angeeignet. ich z.b. gebe bei meiner nachbarin mit dem hier erworbenen wissen ganz schön an


----------



## combicard (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was macht die Libelle?*

Hallöchen,

bei mir fliegt auch schon seit Tagen so eine Libelle (ca. 10 cm lang ) herum.
Schön wäre es ja wenn sie Eier legen würde. Aber das Schlüpfen dauert ja bis 3 Jahre. Aus meinem Schlammsauger habe ich auch schon einige Libellenlarven geholt, als ich den "Entenschnattrich" abgesaugt habe. ich hoffe die Dinger haben die Tortur überlebt (und die Fressgier der Fische) und schlüpfen mal.

Gruß Combicard


----------

